# Intra Company Transfer Visa



## globetrotter1984 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for ICT from VFS Delhi 5 weeks back and still waiting for the outcome. My SA office wants to know if the application is on track as they will need to process payroll change etc. Few questions:

1. Are ICT applications also sent to DHA in South africa or is the decision made at embassy level?

2. If I need to check the application is on track, whom do I contact? Embassy or DHS (Saw Mr.PhindiweMbhele contact on DHA website)? Any experience calling them or emailing them?

3. Anyone got ICT processed within 8 weeks recently?


Thanks for all your help.

Regards,
Mudit


----------

